# Interesting foal? What color?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very pretty! He looks sort of like a dark pally but if he's got dun markings (dun genetics) then perhaps he's a red dun of sorts.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

The ad said the sire was black and the mother was a red dun.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sort of looks like the foal has a silver gene.... ?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

His coloring looks like a phase my silver bay foal went through.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He might just be a dunalino..a palomino with dun factors. That's what I see.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a dunolino to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Odd. He looks dunalino and if his dam was a red dun, then the dun factor would come from her, but I tried a bunch of different combinations of genetic possibilities with a black sire and red dun dam, but none of them had dunalino or even palomino listed.. 

However, if his dam was a silver carrier, he could be a silver bay dun. I google image searced silver bay dun and they look very similar to that foal.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is always that possiblity that the sire is a smokey black and not just black. ;-)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Or that the mare is a dunalino too


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmm. *scratches chin dramatically* 

We may never knoww!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Or that the mare is a dunalino too


*facepalm* I should have mentioned that too. lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if the seller would send pictures of the dam and sire if requested? This is going to bother me.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I can pm you the link if you want to the ad. I think she is a gorgeous foal. Too bad she is way out of my price range.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol. Email them Poseidon. Then update us lol. Plains, is she registered? We could google her parents if they are listed lol.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Her sire is br shin e zorro and the dam is mjs golden girl and the foal is shin e golden girl.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

AQHA 2010 red dun filly - Red Dun Quarter Horse for Sale in Leola, South Dakota SD - FREE Ads

Mum is probably not cream IMO. Dad is fading black, could be smokey, hard to say. His sire is palomino though, so it is possible


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hm... I'm going to wait for other opinions because I'm fairly lost.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

While it's possible mom is a silver bay dun, if dad carried the gene it would be expressed since he's black. 
http://www.icelandichorse.is/reddun.htm

If you look at the duns in this link they look VERY similar to this foal. Dun is one of those modifiers that you can't really predict and has a million different ways to express, she looks like an "apricot" dun to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't see silver in her at all to be honest. Dunalino I can see, she has a certain creaminess to her colour that makes me think that. 

Jacksmama, there have been solid, pure black horses that have tested positive for silver. Just to confuse us all lol.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Odd, it was my understanding that Silver ALWAYS expresses on black, but never red.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree that she doesn't look silver. 

Also there are only a couple of silver AQHA horses if I remember rightly.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, IMO I think that the foal is a dunalino. If the sire's sire was a palomino, I'd be willing to bet that he is a smokey black and not just a regular black. Her color does have a golden hue to it, so I don't really think she's a red dun. I don't think she's a silver, either, being as they are rare in AQHA. So, my vote is for dunalino.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I must say the dam is a little funky looking. The sire and the foal are cute though!

I don't see a dorsal stripe on the foal, or would that come later as the foal sheds?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

The dam obviously gave her the dun gene. The sire is a smoky black (pretty likely since his sire is a palomino) and he must have given her the cream gene.

She looks like a classic dunalino to me, and silver is rare - especially in Quarter Horses.

Occum's Razor, guys ; )



Her dam's side is full of buckskins, duns, and 'buckskin duns,' although I don't trust registries when it comes to those colors.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say that she is simply a Pali with some heavy sooty coloring on her legs. I would guesstimate Dunalino, but I see no evidence of the Dun gene past her funky leg markings; no dorsal stripe, no markings of any kind anywhere on her head or shoulders, or even upper legs (where you usually see barring).

I really like her Sire, he's a looker.


----------

